# Guadalupe river



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Hit the river Friday night and dropped out twenty lines 4 of Them were jugs fished our normal holes till 3:30am then returned around 10 this morning and they produced as usual we used live perch and iv started catching the big shad around 7 to 12 inches and I put them in my oxygen setup and fish them live with their heads into the current it seems to be catching decent yellas consistently especially on the jugs we released a lot of fish over Friday night and this am, the bite is staying strong and the shad are thick in the sloughs right now had a good time on the water till next weekend tight lines to all !


























































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What a catfishing monster!
Wtg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dadgum what a mess of fish, great job and I like the way you have rigged your boat. Great post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job


Good fishing to all!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Outstanding!

*U Dunn GoouD!*


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dam son. You tear it up every time! Nice work.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I appreciate it we try to stay on it pretty good I have been lucky enough to stay on the water every weekend for the last 14 weeks or so and it never gets old we will be on them again this coming weekend for my bachelor party we should have 4 boats running and have one heck of a good time in the river I should have some pics and a good story or two next week we shall see how it turns out ! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## apointex (Mar 19, 2018)

Are you catching the shad in a cast net?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir got a 7 ft castnet I chunk in there


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't believe you got that beautiful rig up for sale! Seems like you just bought it the other day. Lord knows, it can get to where the fish are!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir it's only been 9 months this is the new one it'll get to have just as much time on the water









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Way to go, as usual u still the man. Nice rig past and future. Good fishin.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow! All over them!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You and Guntown should get together and get after 'em!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol sounds good to me we went this past weekend but not much to speak of...a 35 lb blue a yella around 25 and a fish barrel full of fish up to 15 lbs was a good weekend all together tho
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Picked up the new ride today gonna run the river this weekend









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

With all the rain up the country, you probably will have plenty river pretty quick, maybe all the way to the levee. Hopefully not, but I'm sure it wouldn't stop YOU from catching fish. Nice rig, hope it catches as many fish as that OLD one, don't take you long to wear one out. Good fishin.


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

Fish barrel tell us about that fish barrel good job man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I'll take a few pics of one tonight we just use plastic barrels drill 3/4 inch holes all in it and make a 12x8 inch door on it with hinges then a clasp to keep it closed run a piece of half inch rope thru one end and drop them in river past our last lines then when we pick up fish pull up the barrels one for yellas one for blues put them in there shut the door and drop them in river they stay sunk of course and keep repeating till your done it keeps them all alive till the end of weekend then you can take pics and release your fish and keep your eaters it eliminates ice chests and ice for us is all and that's one hassle I always hated 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*Fish barrel*

Guessing his will look something like this, they work great.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Sweet boat, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

This is one of my fish barrels they do work great to say the least only downfall is pulling the fish out at the end of the weekend they will tear your a** up























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Got to take a test drive in New ride today think it's gonna work out great...... and yes Postman we got water coming from up stream should be a Saturday filled with catching and not fishing lol we shall see
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

At what river level does it come out all the way to the levee road ? They're forecasting 24 plus. Be careful. Nice boat. Congrats.


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh ok itâ€™s like a live well I got u now never thought of that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

What was the reason u wanted a new boat just sitin here thinking about how nice they both were but was woundering what made u want the new boat over the old one hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

That freakin xpress is so dang nice I wouldnâ€™t put it in the river I run hahahahha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Man really just want a little more room need to run shallower and I do tend to fish lavaca and garcitas it's a little more versatile for me and my ole lady did drive a tiller steer and she will drive CC so it was kinda a win win it's got a live well on it for my oxygen setup so no longer have to take up extra space with all my old setup etc another thing I like is being able to stand up while running at night to see logs and water better cause we put in lots of hours at night now I just gotta figure out how I'm gonna rig all my lights on this sucker lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Meant she didn't drive a tiller steer 


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

On the river down there to put in off the Levi it has to be at 24 25 for about 3 days to fill up all that low area then were in. It won't get that way this time from the looks of the rover forecast it's gonna be a quick rise and fall 


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, Guadalupe in Gonzales is rising about 1.5 ft per hour, headed to 28 ft, so much for fishing this weekend...bummer.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Shoot with the water being up it's better where we are it makes it twice as easy except for everything getting muddy.... shows 23.7 by Sunday and a rapid drop from there so we will most likely rod and reel maybe a few lines but nothing crazy 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

I know this is kinda off the topic but yâ€™all know of any just strait up catfishing forums out there or is this kinda the only one thereâ€™s nothen wrong with This one was just woundering if there was any other ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I know there's a few but seems like this one stays pretty active so I stuck to it don't get on any of the other ones anymore 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

Thatâ€™s what I figured thank u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Shoot with the water being up it's better where we are it makes it twice as easy except for everything getting muddy.... shows 23.7 by Sunday and a rapid drop from there so we will most likely rod and reel maybe a few lines but nothing crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


It's just alot different between Gonzales and where you're at. Normal level here is 12 ft, today it's rising 16ft. Way too swift to run it.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I hear ya I fished it up that way befor it's definitely a little different 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

plott hound said:


> I know this is kinda off the topic but yâ€™all know of any just strait up catfishing forums out there or is this kinda the only one thereâ€™s nothen wrong with This one was just woundering if there was any other ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.catfishedge.com/

http://www.cjsbait.com/

http://www.catfish1.com/

These are not all forums, but plenty of great advise.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Thats great, looks like a lot of fun. Reminds me of all the weekends we spent running lines on the Colorado River when I was a kid.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

This was a few weekends back at the river didn't ever get a chance to post 36lb blue released her back to the river caught on a pvc pole with a 10 inch live shad









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

